# DLive Joins BitTorrent Ecosystem and Begins Migration to TRON Blockchain



## Least Concern (Dec 30, 2019)

DLive Joins BitTorrent Ecosystem and Begins Migration to TRON Blockchain · DLive Community
					

BitTorrent announced today that DLive, the popular blockchain-based content sharing platform, will be joining the BitTorrent ecosystem and begin the | Announcements · DLive Community




					community.dlive.tv
				






> BitTorrent announced today that DLive, the popular blockchain-based content sharing platform, will be joining the BitTorrent ecosystem and begin the migration to the TRON blockchain. DLive and BitTorrent will be working together to bring blockchain-based peer-to-peer content sharing, including live streaming, to everyone. DLive will advertise their products and services on BitTorrent as well as using its newest service for storage.



If they replace the retarded lemons with TRON currency, it'll be a very good thing; back to a real cryptocurrency with a real public and floating value rather than the lemons where the buy and sell price is solely decided by Dlive and which I'm not convinced is actually using a blockchain on the back end.

That said, companies which use public protocols or open-source techs in their names tend to be pretty damned sketchy.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Dec 30, 2019)

Reminder that "BitTorrent" the company is owned by TRON now, it's just a brand thing.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 30, 2019)

CrunkLord420 said:


> Reminder that "BitTorrent" the company is owned by TRON now, it's just a brand thing.


Right.. basically this is them moving to a slightly different shittoken? Fair enough.


----------



## Begemot (Dec 31, 2019)

Huh, on my exchange holding TRON gets you proof of stake interest and BTT at the end of each month. It's not a lot but I imagine if you held more than me it would start to add up. Is Dlive skeevy at all?


----------



## Least Concern (Dec 31, 2019)

Begemot said:


> Is Dlive skeevy at all?


Skeevy AF. It was fairly legitimate back when it used Steem, a legitimate crypto/blockchain with the capability to store large amounts of text on it; the most popular use of it is the Steemit blogging platform. But then a couple years ago it abandoned Steem (and all the good will it had in that community) for a private blockchain called Lino which I was never convinced was an actual blockchain rather than a database pretending to be one (as a private blockchain may as well be) and with no transparency for the value of its tokens. That's why I mentioned in the OP that it would be a very good thing if this means it will move to a legitimate public blockchain and token, even if everything else about this "BitTorrent Inc." is as skeevy as can be expected from a Chinese company using the name of an open-source protocol.


----------



## Particle Bored (Jan 12, 2020)

I think TRX is a good hold. Founder Justin Sun seems a bit sketch at times (mainly the weird thing with him backing out of his Warren Buffet lunch), but he seems to really be trying to expand the TRON ecosystem.


----------



## Least Concern (May 19, 2020)

A good overview of Dlive's scumminess including recent developments.






tl;dw: Aside from the previous stuff about going from the open Steem blockchain to the seemingly private Lino one, there were also some concerns with how Sun took quite a few cuts out of the conversion process from Lino to usable crypto or fiat, especially for non-Americans, and it looks like he's going to make out quite well with this Tron/BitTorrent deal as well. Comparing fiat in to fiat out, Dlive now takes a larger cut of donations than Twitch does, so those not banned (or likely to be banned) from Twitch might as well stay there. Here's the article shown in the video (the title seems to have been edited since the shot shown in the video) which in turn links to this tweet with this image:


----------

